

The Dash – Wireless Smart In Ear Headphones - esalazar
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hellobragi/the-dash-wireless-smart-in-ear-headphones

======
matt_heimer
My concerns would be A) the battery life, they won't make it the length of
some domestic US flights and B) considering how expensive they are and their
battery length limiting them to being workout headphones and not daily
headphones are they really water resistant? Every single water resistant
headphone I've had doesn't last long once I start sweating at the gym but none
have been this expensive.

Honestly what I really want is a iPod nano (small square with screen) form
factor device with a crippled GSM service (like the older Kindles) that lets
me use music streaming services like Pandora and also local MP3s. The
headphones are secondary.

